# Axis 4.0 disc wheelset...$250 for 1650g tubeless-ready? Looks like a deal!



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone seen this on the Specy site?

Specialized Bicycle Components

These are the 2016 version...seriously thinking of getting these to repalce the Axis 2.0s on my Crux that are ~2100g.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

If that's the same wheelset from the 2015 Crux Expert Evo, they're not as 'tubeless' as they make it sound.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I read that they are different..somewhere.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

The 'name' is the same. My first impression of the rims was that they looked tubeless capable, but I couldn't get 'em to work. I disassembled mine and reused the hubs w/Pacenti SL25 rims, which are as tubeless capable as it gets


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Were these 2016s?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^Were these 2016s?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No. The 2015 Crux Expert Evo was spec'd with the Axis 4.0 wheels, just like the ones you're asking about. The Axis 2.0 wheels are the boat anchors.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

That was my point...the 2016 wheels are different.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> That was my point...the 2016 wheels are different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No, my point is that they're not. You're asking about Axis 4.0, right? I've ridden Specialized for the better part of 3 decades and know how they typically work. the 2015 Crux Expert Evo came w/ the Axis 4.0 wheels and Trigger TLR tires. They didn't describe the wheels as tubeless that year. They also didn't offer them as an aftermarket item. They're offering the wheels now, and calling them TLR, but there's about a 0% chance they actually changed anything. Look at the 2016 Expert Evo description, they don't call them tubeless there either.

I had a set and while I can't confirm the weight, they weren't all that heavy. Roughly the same as a set of Grails. They LOOKED tubeless ready, but aren't. At least not without a ton of effort, and certainly not with road tubeless tires. I'd reweigh mine for you, but can't as I had them rebuilt with SL25 rims (approx 450 grams each) and CX-Ray spokes (lighter than the spokes that were on the original build). The set is about the same weight as before (again, about the weight of a set of Grails). How could that be? Well, the rims that came off the wheels are approx 420 grams. I still have them, and have weighed them. They're light AND the look exactly like the rims on those wheels Specialized is now selling online.

FWIW, I've spoken to a number of the mechanics at the shop where I bought my Crux who are riding those wheels. Some have had success with tubeless, but only with certain tires. Others have given up, as I did. Has it not occurred to you why Specialized is selling those wheels for only $250?

edit: I just noticed something else. They at least are now admitting upfront that the hubs are the SCS variety. They didn't mention it in the online description of the 2015 Crux Expert Evo, though it was mentioned in some of the higher models. The wheels that came on the Expert Evo most definitely are the SCS version and lots of unsuspecting buyers were quite pissed, as I was, that I bought a bike with a set of wheels incompatible with other hubs w/out having to adjust a bunch of stuff. Basically means you either stick w/ just SCS-wheels or get rid of the stock wheels and switch to something else.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the info..good stuff. Can you give me a little more on why you couldn't set them up tubeless?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> Thanks for all the info..good stuff. Can you give me a little more on why you couldn't set them up tubeless?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


There's a small shelf with a lip, like many tubeless rims. Unfortunately, it appears that in an attempt to make getting the tire on easily, the diameter is a bit on the small side and thus the bead of most tires (every tire I tried, in fact) was just too loose to seal. I suppose I could've built it up w/ 3 or 4 layers of Gorilla tape, but that would've negated the effect of the lip. Or, I could've just used a Stan's rim strip, which would've added more weight than I wanted.

I'll say one thing for the wheels, at least the ones I have. The hubs, while a little heavy, have a steel cassette body and should last forever, unlike the soft aluminum ones on Stan's and most other hubs.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok..good info again. I have set up lots of wheels tubeless and as you say..many need to be built up to get the tire tight enough to work. I was going to try the 2.0s I have by just using several layers of Stan's yellow tape and the stock tires. I too think a steel cassette body is nice but heavy..if you use a cassette with more than less cogs pinned together it's usually not an issue.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW... what does SCS mean?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Short Chainstay System. Theoretically, by moving the free hub inward about the width of one cog spacing, it's supposed to help with chainline issues on bikes with short stays. I could almost see a need on a road bike, but cross bikes aren't that short.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Got it. Read a little..apparently it has a special der. hanger that won't work with normally-spaced hubs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> Got it. Read a little..apparently it has a special der. hanger that won't work with normally-spaced hubs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yep, and if you replace that hanger with a "normal" one, you can run any old 135mm spaced hub just fine. In fact, you can still use the SCS hub w/ a "normal" hanger. However, you cannot effortlessly switch between wheels with or without the SCS hubs, as the cassettes aren't spaced the same.

SCS is a solution in search of a problem, IMO.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This was where I read that the 2016s were different and TLR:

SPECIALIZED | Axis 4.0 scs disc


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Interesting. I know they didn't call the '15 version tubeless ready, but they spec'd the Expert Evo with tubeless tires. I'd bet a dollar to a donut they didn't change anything but the name.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Curious if either of you have tried a wider tire on the 2015 or 2016 Crux? I recently picked up a 2016 Expert and I'd love to use 40c tires for gravel riding (WTB Nano or Clement MSO). No doubt 40c will work up front, but not sure about rear?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

No idea if the carbon and aluminum versions have the same clearance but the carbon ones come stock with 38s so guessing it wouldn't' be that tight so that a 40 wouldn't work.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

kfb66 said:


> Curious if either of you have tried a wider tire on the 2015 or 2016 Crux? I recently picked up a 2016 Expert and I'd love to use 40c tires for gravel riding (WTB Nano or Clement MSO). No doubt 40c will work up front, but not sure about rear?


A 40mm Happy Medium, mounted on a 25mm rim, fit just fine.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> No idea if the carbon and aluminum versions have the same clearance but the carbon ones come stock with 38s so guessing it wouldn't' be that tight so that a 40 wouldn't work.


Where did you see a Crux that comes with 38's? All 2016 Crux models I see come with 33c Terra Pro's ...


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

kfb66 said:


> Where did you see a Crux that comes with 38's? All 2016 Crux models I see come with 33c Terra Pro's ...


I doubt they made any changes to the stays/BB junction when they went to thru axle. A 38 will fit, easily, a 40 will probably fit, depending on specific tire/rim combo.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

mudge said:


> I doubt they made any changes to the stays/BB junction when they went to thru axle. A 38 will fit, easily, a 40 will probably fit, depending on specific tire/rim combo.


According to this page on the Specy site 35c is max ...

Specialized Bicycle Components

But I've got 35c on my Crux now and it looks to have plenty clearance for more tire ... 40c kind of a sweet spot for gravel.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

kfb66 said:


> According to this page on the Specy site 35c is max ...
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> But I've got 35c on my Crux now and it looks to have plenty clearance for more tire ... 40c kind of a sweet spot for gravel.


I've seen similar notations re: tire size on lots of other manufacturers' sites. For example, All City used to say a 38 was max for their Macho Man, and Surly used to say a 38 was max for the CrossCheck, but I've seen 45mm tires on both those bikes.

Spec can say 35 is max, but I personally have put a 40mm HM on mine, with a wide rim no less, with room to spare.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

mudge said:


> I've seen similar notations re: tire size on lots of other manufacturers' sites. For example, All City used to say a 38 was max for their Macho Man, and Surly used to say a 38 was max for the CrossCheck, but I've seen 45mm tires on both those bikes.
> 
> Spec can say 35 is max, but I personally have put a 40mm HM on mine, with a wide rim no less, with room to spare.


VERY good to hear! Once cross season is over I'll pick up a set of 40c's and see how they fit. Still deciding what I'll get for a second wheel set, but I like the option of two wheel sets for a quick & easy swap between cross, gravel and paved. Somewhat limited to SCS wheels with this model but I don't mind. Might grab a second set of Axis 4's since they're so cheap ... but the Roval Carbon SL's would sure be nice addition


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

kfb66 said:


> Where did you see a Crux that comes with 38's? All 2016 Crux models I see come with 33c Terra Pro's ...


The "Evo" models both come with them.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting...I was able to set up my 2015 Axis 2.0s and Trigger Sports (33c, wire bead, non-2Bliss) tubeless tonight. Two wraps of yellow tape, Stan's 44mm valve stems, one red scooper of Stan's and vuala...tubeless! I also have a big air compressor with a presta head...you just have to be patient and really get the Stan's all along the bead on either side.


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

These look like they should be tubeless:

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

What tipped you off?


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

Must have been you!!

I was just making the comment they should be tubeless, that's all. Some people were saying they won't be.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

humdinger4u said:


> Must have been you!!
> 
> I was just making the comment they should be tubeless, that's all. Some people were saying they won't be.


I was just messin' with you. The description on the Spec website says they're tubeless... thought that might have been the tipoff.


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

Your cool dude, no worries. We are all here to learn, to help and to give each other a little crap too. LOL


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Just an update on this. Picked up the 4.0s for my 2015 E5 Crux and some 38 Triggers. No clearance issues...have plenty to spare...I bet 40s will fit. The 4.0s set up tubeless with zero drama. I just put a layer of yellow tape on top of the OE rim strip and could inflate them with a floor pump. The only issue with the 4.0s is that they are center lock only so I had to get some adapters to run my 6-bolt rotors. Also, the weight of the wheels was ~1740g, ~100g more than the 1650g advertised. This was with no QRs and only the stock rim strips installed. That's about the same as the Grail comps.


----------



## jbeers (May 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm using the Axis 4.0 SCS wheelset on my 2016 Diverge. Running tubeless with 35mm WTB Cross Boss tires with no special effort or modifications to mount. I ride the bike regularly on less technical mountain bike trails at about 40 lb and have not had any issues. The wheels both had some alignment and dishing issues out of the box, but once corrected remained true under hard use. I hope this helps


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, the end caps are removable (at least I got off the non-drive side) but I don't think you can order the QR/TA end caps from Specy. Bearings are just press-in. Actually nice little hubs.


----------



## amdmaxx (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone knows what width tape I need for these wheels (Axis 4.0 Disc SCS TA)? 

Trying to go tubeless on my diverge and go a little wider with 700x35c

Do I even need a tape, since those are TL-ready?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

The wheels came with these red rim strips/tape installed. Do these work as tubeless tape, or just as a rim strip for a tube?

These wheels came on my 2016 Diverge Expert. I'm installing some 700x33 Tracer Pro tires to use for some CX racing. I might just use tubes since it makes it easier and less messy to switch between road and CX tires, but if the red tape already makes them tubeless ready then I might try the CX tires tubeless.


----------



## amdmaxx (Feb 26, 2006)

What width is that red tape? Wish my comp came with similar tape..


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

amdmaxx said:


> What width is that red tape? Wish my comp came with similar tape..


I didn't measure the width. The inner rim width is 21mm, so I'm guessing the tape is probably the same.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The 1 inch Gorilla works perfect. The red tape I'd not TLR.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## amdmaxx (Feb 26, 2006)

TiGeo said:


> The 1 inch Gorilla works perfect. The red tape I'd not TLR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Anybody know if you can run high air pressures greater than 70 psi to run road tires on the Axis 4.0s? Much thanks!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^I can tell you I ride with a buddy that has a Diverge with the Axis 4.0s and runs wide road tires (Roubaix Pros in the 30/32 size) at 70psi and has had no issues. Me, I would be very cautious just b/c the rims/tires need to be "road tubeless" to be rated for v. high pressures. Again, buddy on em' with no issues for the last 2 years.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

Pegleg81 said:


> Anybody know if you can run high air pressures greater than 70 psi to run road tires on the Axis 4.0s? Much thanks!


I have Axis 4.0s on my Roubaix and I ride 100+ PSI on 25c and 90 PSI on 28c tires (both with tubes)


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

That is great news as is like to use these wheels for the road. I actually emailed Specialized about this but didn't get a reply back, yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

So the hub body on this is going to position the cassette differently than standard wheelsets? Can you toss a spacer in to compensate? Just wondering as it would suck if i had other wheelsets i want to swap with. 

Also, any idea on rim weight?


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Pegleg81 said:


> That is great news as is like to use these wheels for the road. I actually emailed Specialized about this but didn't get a reply back, yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spesh just replied:
"Please follow the guidelines printed on the tire itself, the Axis 4.0 wheels were designed to be road tubeless compatible and will reach typical road tubeless pressures. "


----------



## L.Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello !
Please, where to find a manual this wheelset ?
I need change the bearing kit, but I don`t know what the bearings...
Thanks in advance !


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't ask here, ask Specialized!


----------



## L.Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok !
But SPZ gay in Brasil don`t reply me...


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

The bearings should have a number printed on them, you can use this number to find the right bearings.


----------



## L.Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok for reply !
The problem is: the wheelset is far away from me (422 miles) and the person that have a wheelset don`t have a minimal understanding about basic mechanics...
I will buy a bearing kit, send it to him. 
When the bearing arrived until him, He will go to store only one time, because he live in a farm and the store is far away...
Thanks !


----------



## sergiosch (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi guys, sorry for deep necroposting but I found there are experienced users of these wheel set here.

I'm desperate on finding info to convert a rear Axis Disc 4.0 SCS 12x142 thru axel to a regular 9x135 QR.

That is because I'm looking for a second wheel set on my 2016 Diverge DSW Elite with alloy frame 9x135 QR in the rear.

A guy is selling to me cheap the newer Axis 4.0 TA but they are 12x142 and can't find any info of which hub this wheel use and how to adapt to my 9x135 Diverge axis. Is that possible?


----------

